# Upgrade classic Surefire 6P to LED? How?



## Cmaster03 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have been intrigued lately by LEDs, and just wondered...would you upgrade a 6P to LED? If so, what is the go-to method/parts?


----------



## Vesper (Jan 13, 2012)

Check out the links in post #1 in this thread, that will give you a good idea of what you're looking for. Simply you just unscrew the bezel, pop out the incandescent bulb unit and pop in another. Just make sure you buy a new drop-in that is rated for the 6volt range (3volt cr123 battery x2). Look at Malkoff's stuff - it's top quality.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?217252-P60-sized-led-drop-ins-(part-3)


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 13, 2012)

Just buy any P60 drop-in and unscrew the head, take the incan drop-in out and drop in the new LED unit. You just need to chose a drop-in with a voltage range that include 6V and as long as it also covers 7.2 V you have the choice of using rechargeable li-ion batteries in that size.

You probably want a XM-L drop-in but you might prefer a XP-G as well.

[edit] I see Vesper types faster than I do


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 13, 2012)

2 Paths for you, A for ]Quality over price] and B for [Economic]
A: Malkoff, solid brass LED module,nominal drop in at least $65
Only XR-E and XP-G available, less choice of beam profile
Available @ oveready.com
B:Very wide range of module, XRE,XPG,XML,MCE,SST, From flood to throw, as economic as $10, Still stiff and worth. Go to dealextreme search for it
Versatile choice


----------



## Chrisdm (Jan 13, 2012)

There are hundreds of options, but as a 1st led drop-in purchase, I recommend this one:

http://www.batteryjunction.com/thrunite-p60-xml-3m-9v-neutral.html

It is nicely priced, plenty bright (460 lumens) gives you 3 levels of brightness... But best of all is the 3500k color temp... A little more neutral white than the incan youre used to, but none of the sickly, ghostly blue of the typical budget led module... And I can vouch for the quality, I have 2 of them and Thrunite builds solid products... Lastly the module is an XML led even though the photo shows what looks like an XPG... Go for it!


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 13, 2012)

Having multimode on twisty is pain in a_ _ as its quite easy to switch mode accidentally while pressing
and twisting to change mode is quite inconvenient
I prefer single mode on twisty
$.02


----------



## Chrisdm (Jan 13, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> Having multimode on twisty is pain in a_ _ as its quite easy to switch mode accidentally while pressing
> and twisting to change mode is quite inconvenient
> I prefer single mode on twisty
> $.02



Agreed, I'll add the McClicky switch from Oveready to my recommendation.


----------



## HotWire (Jan 15, 2012)

If you decide to go LED, the Z59 or McClicky switch is a good addition. Multimodes are a pain with a twisty. The twisty will give you reliability. The clicky will bring you convenience. I prefer clickies on small lights and twistys on large lights. Many of us buy incandescent lights from Lumens Factory and enjoy the color rendition. Your choice. Either would be nice.


----------



## dingo1799 (Feb 17, 2012)

*sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

so, i was at cabelas earlier today, and picked up a new, original 6p incan, couldnt pass up the price... $44. reminds me of an old streamlight stinger i had before the new led versions came out. 
a mcclicky is definitely in order, i particularly like cold, blue-ish led light.... ideas on drop-ins? retaining the 123's, battery life, and output are top priorities.... professionals' input?

btw..i like throwies, not floodies


----------



## shane45_1911 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

Malkoff. 

Close thread.


----------



## wheel (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

Definitely go with the Malkoff M61


----------



## dingo1799 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

will a solarforce L2 tailcap fit this 6p? theres a crenellated tailcap that looks fun.....(nevermind, im guessing it does, fleabay just answered my question for me) and im about to order a malkoff m61


----------



## yellow (Feb 19, 2012)

why stick with the CR123s?

as to insert: forget malkoff and check with member _nailbender_'s makes.
These are the ones any other are to be compared (and none can stand ground, not even those picey ones)


----------



## italico (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

Malkoff: HiCri or Warm.


----------



## Schützen (Feb 19, 2012)

Chrisdm said:


> There are hundreds of options, but as a 1st led drop-in purchase, I recommend this one:
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/thrunite-p60-xml-3m-9v-neutral.html
> 
> It is nicely priced, plenty bright (460 lumens) gives you 3 levels of brightness... But best of all is the 3500k color temp... A little more neutral white than the incan youre used to, but none of the sickly, ghostly blue of the typical budget led module... And I can vouch for the quality, I have 2 of them and Thrunite builds solid products... Lastly the module is an XML led even though the photo shows what looks like an XPG... Go for it!


I'm also looking for a 6P drop-in LED module. Do you know the runtime for the above drop-in?


----------



## dingo1799 (Feb 19, 2012)

yellow said:


> why stick with the CR123s?
> 
> as to insert: forget malkoff and check with member _nailbender_'s makes.
> These are the ones any other are to be compared (and none can stand ground, not even those picey ones)



Because my other 2 lights take cr123s, and using a rechargeable batt in a light is pointless if I have to spend the time to swap them out.... I've got a streamlight stinger led that bypasses all that. And majority opinions rule, I already ordered a malkoff 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFG2Lman (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

+1 for nailbender, his SST-90 drop was an EXCELLENT addition to my 6P


----------



## Norm (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

Two similar threads merged - Norm


----------



## dingo1799 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

just got my m61 drop in, all i have to say is HOLY %$&!!!


----------



## JNewell (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

Gene rules. :thumbsup:



dingo1799 said:


> just got my m61 drop in, all i have to say is HOLY %$&!!!


----------



## kaj (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

I like this one from Lighthound. http://www.lighthound.com/Lighthoun...for-SureFire-and-other-Flashlights_p_965.html


----------



## WebHobbit (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

No matter how many lights I look at or play with my 6P with an M61 Malkoff and mcClicky is still my favorite and EDC.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

It's not my EDC, but I am very fond of my 6P/M61N/Z59/ and a Cryos bezel as well. Beautiful light as well.


----------



## flashlight nut (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

Hey guys, 
Just wanted to clarify the installation of the Malkoff M61 Module into the 6P. I have one on the way. Do I have to remove the bezel from the head or just unscrew the head and pop out the P60 Module from the bottom of the head? Any tools needed? With the Malkoff, do I leave the stock lens in or does the Malkoff come already enclosed with its own lens?
Thanks


----------



## dingo1799 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

unscrew the head, pop out P60, chuck it somewhere, drop in new malkoff, screw head back on, and make sure its pointed at your eyes when you turn it on so you know its good n bright 

seriously tho.... might want to do some lookin around n consider wrapping it for a tight fit, and better heat transfer. someone on here sells copper tape to wrap, i ordered some, and havent really used my light yet cuz i dont want to get it overheated with the loose fit


----------



## Yoda4561 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

Yep, that's all you need to do, just like swapping in a new surefire P60 lamp. Some folks like to go the extra mile and improve the heatsinking by adding aluminum foil/copper tape/copper braid and sometimes a bit of thermal grease to maximize the contact area between the flashlight and the dropin. LEDs like being cool, and while malkoff's are engineered well enough to not require any additional work in an aluminum flashlight, folks love to tinker, myself included. I happen to like aluminum foil because it's cheap, handy and also makes the electrical connection between the module and the flashlight body very solid, it prevents a slightly loose head from vibration or handling causing the light to malfunction, as the Malkoff dropin doesn't use an outer spring to maintain tension.


----------



## flashlight nut (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

Thanks for the tips guys, I will be sure to follow them. This is the first I'm hearing of the loose fit. Glad I found out before the swap because I would have thought it was something I did wrong.


----------



## JNewell (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

I have yet to encounter one that had a loose fit, and Gene Malkoff will tell you that it's more than adequately heatsinked in a 6P right as they bolt together. If you want to improve the heatsinking, that's fine, but it will outlast most of us just as it is.



dingo1799 said:


> unscrew the head, pop out P60, chuck it somewhere, drop in new malkoff, screw head back on, and make sure its pointed at your eyes when you turn it on so you know its good n bright
> 
> seriously tho.... might want to do some lookin around n consider wrapping it for a tight fit, and better heat transfer. someone on here sells copper tape to wrap, i ordered some, and havent really used my light yet cuz i dont want to get it overheated with the loose fit


----------



## Yoda4561 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: sf 6p incandescent..... help?*

The fit isn't loose, in fact you can expect a small 1mm gap between the head and the body, the module is slightly longer than necessary to ensure it works regardless of machining tolerances in the surefire bodies. Drop it in and crank some lumens out, you can mess with the foil and junk later


----------

